# House Plants



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

I recently found out all the houseplants I had in my apartment were toxic to Gizmo  ...so out they went. 

I would like to get a few that are non-toxic to dogs, and easy to take care of. Does anyone have any ideas? I got 2 Orchids yesterday (called ASPCA and they said they are safe), but I wanted to get 2 more plants. 

All were/are nearly impossible for her to get to....but after the onion incident I want to be extra careful. The guy at Home Depot recommened a "Cast Iron" plant, I believe that is what it is called. They didn't have any tough


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

ASPCA website http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/plants/ has a compilation of toxic plants. And yes, there is a app for that! I have it on my iphone so I can refer to it when shopping!


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

I brought the list with me and was searching. I kept not finding the plants though and the guy at Home Depot said most listed are outdoor 

I was able to scrounge up these through google as easy houseplants and checked them and they come up non-toxic: (incase any else is looking)

Cast Iron Plant
Spider Plant
Wax Plant
Aluminum Plant
Bromiead - Spelled wrong I believe
African Violet
Orchids

(Please check yourself, don't just trust me incase I made a mistake )

I wanted more flowering ones, but seems like most of them are toxic. Orchids and African Violet are nice though!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I let a whole litter of kittens die from playing with a Philodendrum many years ago. Since that episode, I have been pretty careful about house plants. But I know of a few blooming non=toxic ones:

Begonias: The angel wing one is beautiful
Kolanche: the bloom is not much though
Wandering Jew: makes a great hanging plant and has tiny violet blooms all over
Christmas Cactus: The blooms on this one are really pretty usually from Thanksgiving through Christmas depending on when the light changes. I keep mine on the shaded porch all summer and bring in before last frost date, so when I put it in the north facing window, it is full of blooms by Thanksgiving. If one wanted to have the blooms later, he would have to put in the same light as the porch.
None of the ferns are toxic, corn plant, palms, mother-in law tongue, etc.

I still have one philodendrum. Josie climbed up on the shelf and knocked it off and I threw it out; but repotted it and now have it on the top of my desk armoire. She can't get up there as far as I know. It was a cutting from one my mother had had for 40 years and I just had to keep it.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

The Begonias and mother-in law tongue are showing up as toxic on the ASPCA site, not deadly from what it seems. I can't find the Kolanche though  I was looking at the Wandering Jew earlier. Seems like some dogs have contact allergies with it though...and Gizzy itches a lot so nervous


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I actually looked up all of these before I posted. I have an angel wing begonia. Josie has chewed up several of the leaves and hasn't hurt her--the plant doesn't look to happy. I have had all of the plants I posted. I know that the Mother... can't harm them because Rosie chewed on it before I put it on the porch for summer. But be sure. Some the the experts disagree about a lot of the plants--the poinsetta for instance. Just don't get a philodendrum. And the Dumb Cane plant. I had one for years and one day I pulled off some dead leaves and forgot to wash my hands. I had a terrible sore throat for several days. My husband was unhappy that it hadn't actually made me mute. He couldn't be so lucky.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL on that last part.

I was using the ASPCA website to look. It says "Toxic" but then under symptoms its like causes vommitting...that doesn't seem too "toxic". I think if I ate some of those plants that would make me do that LOL!

After the onion mistake I made last week I am trying to be extra careful! 

It was funny, yesterday I brought home two orchids and when I went to bed Gizmo started to growl at the orchid. I don't think she liked the way the hall light made it look


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I knew that I left off a really good one if you truely have a green thumb. The gardenia plant. I had a really pretty one and it lasted about 6 months before I killed it. But beautiful fragrant blooms and shiny leaves--sort of a woody plant. But hard to grow.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Ow I did forget to mention...I have No real experience with plants  
I had a few my boss gave me when I moved but they were half dead and she gave them to me because they were toxic to her cats...now that I have the dog they are an issue. 

I'm hoping the guy at Home Depot knew what he was talking about for the Orchid care...they are very pretty...right now


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

One of my girlfriends has quite a few orchids, she loves them! Her thumb is about as green as mine - I can tend a mean vegetable garden, but houseplants beware - and her orchids are gorgeous! They seem to be easy care. Maybe I should pick some up...


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Thats what the guy at Home Depot said...he seemed knoweledge and he didn't kill me when I walked in with the 15 page list of non-toxic dog plants asking what they had that was on the list..easy to care for...in bad lighting...yes I am one of those customers


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Have you thought about dried flowers or better yet the plastic ones. LOL I am not a good houseplant person either. Like I say, I killed my gardenia. But the 30-year old Mother-in-Law is still thriving and has to be divided every fall and given as presents in pretty little pots. No flowers though and I especially like to have a blooming plant around in the winter. I think I will get a bunch of violets and fill up the window sill in my sitting room. Give Josie something to knock off.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Gizmo'sMom said:


> The Begonias and mother-in law tongue are showing up as toxic on the ASPCA site, not deadly from what it seems. I can't find the Kolanche though  I was looking at the Wandering Jew earlier. Seems like some dogs have contact allergies with it though...and Gizzy itches a lot so nervous


It's spelled *Kalanchoe*. I've had it in my house before (bought it at Trader Joe's) but I won't anymore! I just copied the below from the ASPCA site:

Additional Common Names: Mother-In-Law-Plant, Devils Backbone, Chandelier Plant, Mother of Millions

Scientific Name: Kalanchoe spp

Family: Crassulaceae

*Toxicity: Toxic to Cats, Toxic to Dogs*

Toxic Principles: Bufodienolides

*Clinical Signs: Vomiting, diarrhea, abnormal heart rhythm (rare). *


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I sure wouldn't have anything that I was not sure about. But I looked at several lists and wandering jew and begonias were listed as non-toxic. Wandering Jew was said to sometime irritate the skin. I can believe that as the leaves are tiny but don't feel good to the touch. I can't remember if they are serrated or have little hairs on them. I know that it is like picking okra or corn. The leaves scratch and sometimes leave a rash, but not toxic. Like I said Rosie chewed on the Mother-in-Law plant this spring (another name for this plant is snake plant). I prefer to call it the former as it is long and sharp as a M in L's tongue. The kalanchoe is a type of cactus is guess. It needs very little water; but the bloom is really not worth it.

I may get an orchid or two for the winter months. The blooms are supposed to last for weeks and then not again for a long time. I usually treat the blooming ones that I get in the winter as disposable as I usually manage to kill them.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL the guy at Home Depot told me to cut it in a certain spot and it will make it keep blooming faster...not sure if true, but willing to try it


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

I adore orchids! Would it help to have some hanging plats that Gizmo can't reach? Obviously, you'd still want them to be non-toxic in case of falling leaves, etc. Sorry I don't have any suggestions there being a newbie myself!


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Yea it's the falling leaves I'm afraid of 

Don't worry I am new myself! I keep telling my vet that when I ask a million qusetions. He say's I will be an expert by the time I get the next one


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

As conscientious as you are being, I have no doubt.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Well except the Onion incident of last week :/ ....Now being EXTRA careful!


----------

